
Four Layers of Intellectual Conversation - apsec112
https://rationalconspiracy.com/2017/01/03/four-layers-of-intellectual-conversation/
======
daly
Maybe you don't need four layers of intellectual conversation :-)

------
gjvc
see also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Thinking_Hats](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Thinking_Hats)

